# Foot-shaped kick stand adjustable where do I get another one?



## Goldenrod (Nov 6, 2019)

I think that these are at least 40 years old







It did not come with the swing bike.


----------



## Duchess (Nov 7, 2019)

Not sure if I think it's cool or creepy as hell. Maybe a little of both.


----------

